#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Sponsorbrief

## Jeroen 2-dance.com

Ik heb hier al eerder een topic over gepost, heb toen aardig wat response gehad waar ik zeker wat aan heb gehad. Het heeft echter nog steeds geen vruchten afgeworpen. Kheb nu een nieuwe brief gemaakt, gaarne jullie reactie  :Smile: 



Beste Dhr/Mvr, 

2-dance is een jonge organisatie die zich bezighoud met het organiseren van dance evenementen in de regio Utrecht. Wij vinden dat er in deze regio te weinig aandacht aan bepaalde muziekstylen wordt geschonken. Hier proberen wij dus verandering in te brengen. 

Ons 1e feest vond plaats op 8 juni 2001 er kwam 50 man, maar de sfeer zat er goed in en een 2e datum werd geboekt. Ruim een jaar later is ons bezoekersaantal bijna vertienvoudigd en staan we in deze regio, en ver daar buiten, bekend om onze sfeervolle feesten. Inmiddels is er ook een uitgebreide website geboren, deze kunt u bezichtigen op http://www.2-dance.com 

Onze doelgroep zijn jongeren in de leeftijd van 18 tot 25 jaar die vooral van stevige dance muziek houden. 

We hebben grote plannen en willen het komende jaar in hetzelfde tempo doorgroeien, zoals we dat het afgelopen jaar hebben gedaan. Zo willen we volgend jaar meedoen aan de Fast Forward Dance Parade in Rotterdam die jaarlijks zon 400.000 bezoekers trekt en zijn we al druk op zoek naar grotere lokaties in de regio zodat we verder kunnen doorgroeien. 

Dit gaat helaas niet lukken zonder de nodige hulp. Mijn vraag aan u is dan ook of u ons  zou willen sponsoren? 

Inspanningen van uw kant zullen niet ongemoeid blijven en we kunnen en zullen daar ook heel wat tegenover stellen. Er zijn verschillende vormen van o.a. publicaties (website/flyers/posters/mailings etc.) die wij voor uw sponsoring kunnen opzetten, zodat u met deze sponsoring niet alleen onze organisatie steunt, maar dat u er zakelijk ook profijt van heeft. 

Ik hoop u met deze brief voldoende te hebben geprikkeld naar meer informatie omtrent 2-dance en eventuele sponsoring. 

Met vriendelijke groet, 
Jeroen van Rooijen

2-dance.com

----------


## R. den Ridder

is dit niet wat direct, geef ze eens wat meer info over je bedrijf, en praat nooit over sponsoring, maar altijd over samenwerking....

en geef eens wat betere redenen om mee te werken aan jouw produkt....reclame kan al op genoeg manieren, jouw produkt is een party, en om sponsors te krijgen moet je de achterliggende gedachten achter je produkt aanprijzen, en d'a's niet muziekstijlen ,want daar verkoopt de sponsor niks mee, je moet dus je produkt deel uit laten maken van de belevingswereld van de sponsor.

en laat merken dat je serieus bent, vergeet dus dat stuk over die 50 man, maar praat liever waarom jouw produkt continuiteit garandeerd, wat de organisatie terugverwacht voor de mogelijkheid samen te werken en hoe je je produkt in de maatschappij zet.
Op een non-profit alternatief electroboogie-wave festival in een plaatselijke jeugdsoos komen misschien ook wel 500 man af, maar wat heeft de plaatselijke disoboer hieraan, die verhuurt qua sponsoring veel liever aan een mainstream popfestivalletje op het marktplein waar 200 man op afkomt, want daar zitten zijn klanten.

groeten,
Ralph

----------


## Destiny

En maak van: Geachte Mnr./Mevr. even: Geachte meneer, mevrouw.

Anders lijkt het alsof je niet weet of ie nou een man of een vrouw heeft. (ook maar geleerd bij nederlands  :Smile: )

_________________________________
Sander (DJ Jip)
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

_Zoek en gij zult vinden... vind gij niet dan is het zoek!_ - Ik heb nu ook ProDJuser

----------


## Jeroen 2-dance.com

Daar zit wel wat in 'Ridder' alleen uit eerdere reactie bleek dat ik 't beste kon gaan voor de 'help ons' manier omdat een bedrijf er toch weinig profijt van heeft om ons te sponsoren. 

Ik ga het topic even opzoeken...

2-dance.com

----------


## Jeroen 2-dance.com

hieristie: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/top...?TOPIC_ID=4755

2-dance.com

----------


## R. den Ridder

Dan zul je je product moeten aanpassen he.

Maar wat je zegt klopt niet, bij het jeugdwerk waar ik in het bestuur zit, schoot het de afgelopen jaren niet op qua sponsoring.
Alles gebeurde in natura, da's ook heel nuttig, maar kinderen knutselen veel en hebben spelmateriaal nodig, iets wat dus niet in natura te krijgen is.

Daarom is er een iemand zich puur bezig gaan houden met sponsorwerving: er gaat veel tijd inzitten, en het bleek dat we inderdaad teveel naar ons keken en niet naar de mogelijkheden die bedrijven met ons hebben.

Nu we ons verhaal richting sponsors hebben aangepast is het afgelopen jaar zo'n 25.000 euro opgehaald voor inrichting van het nieuwe gebouw, simpel door je je te verplaatsen in de klant.
Let wel, dit heeft per week twee man ongeveer zo'n 6 uur vrije tijd gekost, maar het resultaat mag er zijn.
Bedrijven wachten op sterke partners, niet op zielige groepjes die hun hand ophouden, zeker niet wanneer het wat slechter gaat met de economie, juist dan wordt strategisch geredeneerd.

Groeten,
Ralph

----------


## -Niels-

je moet mensen bij een dergelijke vraag naar sponsoring het idee geven dat je ze meer te bieden hebt dan een lege portemonee...
dus, zoals boven gezegd, praat over samenwerking, niet over sponsoring, en stel de vraag iets minder direct dan meteen "wilt u ons sponsoren?" leg eerst uit waarom jullie concept zo aantrekkelijk is voor een jong publiek, en vertel waarom het jullie met de juiste samenwerking zeker zal lukken om je bedrijf uit te breiden.
heel belangrijk: vertel meteen tot wat voor soort samenwerking je bereid bent. bied mensen mogelijkheden voor reclame op je feest (logo op flyers en op posters, reclame in de locatie, jingles?, etc)
of zeg dat je bereid bent ze een winstpercentage te bieden.

als ik jou brief zo lees krijg ik vanuit de positie van een bedrijf, no offense, meteen het idee dat het gaat om een of ander feestje waar mensen geld voor willen zien en waar ik nooit meer iets van ga horen... door verder in te gaan op je concept kan je dat veranderen. bedenk dat de lezer helemaal niets weet van jou feest, en geen idee heeft hoe goed de sfeer daar is.

succes

Niels

Bij ons in de polder hebben ze het allemaal...

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

En probeer 'ns een brief zonder fouten te schrijven, dit gaat bij een ietwat hoger geplaatst bedrijf (waar jij wellicht je sponsoren moet gaan zoeken) onmiddellijk de prullenbak in...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Repelsteeltje

Waarom zouden ze met jou in zee gaan? Wat interesseert mij dat nou wat je allemaal doet en wilt en gaat doen... (dat interesseert me wel, maar eerst wil ik weten wat je voor mij gaat doen) wat is de meerwaarde, waarom en wat levert het mij op? Wat is je USP?

Succes ermee! En oh ja, schrijf nooit dat je iets hoopt, blijf dan gewoon thuis bidden en duimendraaien. Je verkoopt iets, wees commercieel, laat zien dat jij degene bent die zij nodig hebben. En laat merken dat wanneer ze niet met jou in zee gaan dat ze dan een grote kans voorbij laten schieten!

Ik heb al teveel gezegd, ik hou mijn mond...

Met vriendelijke groet,
Repelsteeltje

----------

